# What could be finer...



## Jacqui (Aug 16, 2009)

What could be finer then having dripping, sweet watermelon on a hot summer's day?






Ever notice how the best bite is on the other side of where your at?





Sometimes you need to just eat on top of your food.





If I open my mouth really wide, maybe I can eat it all in on bite.





Maybe instead of calling her Rojo, I should have called her Watermelon. Her color is almost the same shade as the melon.





Taking a breather.





Hey! Who ate all the watermelon??





Well, if there is no more, I am leaving!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 16, 2009)

Such fun pictures! Bob eats everything including the rind, wonder why yours is leaving the rind??? Too spoiled maybe?


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 16, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> Such fun pictures! Bob eats everything including the rind, wonder why yours is leaving the rind??? Too spoiled maybe?



Spoiled mine???  Never!


----------



## Isa (Aug 16, 2009)

Awww The watermelon looks yummi  Very cute pictures Jacqui, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 16, 2009)

Isa said:


> Awww The watermelon looks yummi  Very cute pictures Jacqui, thanks for sharing


 It was yummy!  You know when your cutting up the melon, you have to take a bite from the center.  It's a quality contol thing!


----------



## chadk (Aug 16, 2009)

Great shots! I'm gonna have to get a redfoot someday


----------



## shelber10 (Aug 16, 2009)

Great pictures your red foots are very nice


----------



## Candy (Aug 16, 2009)

After seeing that Dale is having watermelon for his dinner tonight. I forgot that I'd bought one last week at Costco. Dale thanks you for posting those pictures.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Jacqui great pics and Rojo is the same color. She sure likes her watermelon. Loved your narrations.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh how cuuuuute Jacqui !!! I just love your witty running commentary on each pic. Rojo is beautiful, I really like her name too!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 17, 2009)

chadk said:


> Great shots! I'm gonna have to get a redfoot someday


You would enjoy them, they have nice personalities.



shelber10 said:


> Great pictures your red foots are very nice


Thank you. I am not much good with cameras, but I thought they turned out okay for the most part.



Candy said:


> After seeing that Dale is having watermelon for his dinner tonight. I forgot that I'd bought one last week at Costco. Dale thanks you for posting those pictures.


Did Dale enjoy his, as much as mine did? 



Crazy1 said:


> Jacqui great pics and Rojo is the same color. She sure likes her watermelon. Loved your narrations.


*blushes* Thank you. I hadn't noticed until I was going thru the pictures how much she did indeed match up with the melons.



Stazz said:


> Oh how cuuuuute Jacqui !!! I just love your witty running commentary on each pic. Rojo is beautiful, I really like her name too!


The name fit her better, when I was hoping she would be a he.  I had visions of Rojo being the sire of my Cherry group.  Seems all the Cherryheads are turning toward being females.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 17, 2009)

What a great set of pictures!!


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice! If you leave the rinds out, they may disappear as well!

I read a description some time ago of a Hinge-back that was fed a half a watermelon, ate it out, and took a nap in the shell. (Possibly from you?) That was one of the comments that started me feeding my herd mostly whole food- halves of cantelopes, etc. and they seem to love it! I was worried that the yearling would not be able to hold its own with rinds, etc. but it rips into them with as much gusto as my 8"er.

Isn't it fun to watch these guys?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 17, 2009)

that's a turtle after my own heart


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 18, 2009)

ChiKat said:


> What a great set of pictures!!


Thank you!



Madkins007 said:


> Nice! If you leave the rinds out, they may disappear as well!
> 
> I read a description some time ago of a Hinge-back that was fed a half a watermelon, ate it out, and took a nap in the shell. (Possibly from you?) That was one of the comments that started me feeding my herd mostly whole food- halves of cantelopes, etc. and they seem to love it! I was worried that the yearling would not be able to hold its own with rinds, etc. but it rips into them with as much gusto as my 8"er.
> 
> Isn't it fun to watch these guys?



It's rare that these guys will eat it down much further and never all the way. No, it wasn't me. The Hingebacks do like their watermelon. A combo of watermelon and rain/misting are suppose to be very effective at getting breeding going. 



dmmj said:


> that's a turtle after my own heart



Like watermelon too do you?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great pics Jacqui! Rojo knows how to beat the summer heat!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Aug 20, 2009)

Great pics Jacqui....funny dialogue.....I hope the arizona redfoots are getting watermelon as well....haha.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 20, 2009)

Awww I wish my Russian could have fruit. Looks like fun!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 25, 2009)

gummybearpoop said:


> Great pics Jacqui....funny dialogue.....I hope the arizona redfoots are getting watermelon as well....haha.


No Norman nothing good for them.  The other morning, I was taking out a huge bowl of watermelon to the various pens. It was early and still a bit chilly, so I wasn't seeing any torts out and about. I dropped off a piece with the Asian box turtles. Next was the AZ trio's pen. I decided to place three pieces in various spots in the enclosure rather then the feed dish that day. Left their pen and went into the fenced area with the two RF enclsoures and the Leopard (Dove's) one. Put down their goodies, but didn't waste any time in there. Had to go back out past your AZ RF's and I glanced in, to see all three of your brats at each of the watermelon drops. Must be starving the poor things.


----------

